# Tartar Sauce



## CarolynM (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm new here!  Thought I'd give this a try -  I used to have a recipe for tartar sauce using onion juice but lost it.  Does anyone have one?  It was a fairly long list of ingredients and it's been lost for years so if anyone can help me I would appreciate it!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome Carolyn.

I also would like a good tarter sauce recipe, someone should assist us very soon.


----------



## CarolynM (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks!  My old recipe was from a seafood shop in Deerfield Bch, FL (on Hillsborough Bch Blvd) if that helps anyone out there...


----------



## CraigC (Mar 7, 2014)

CarolynM said:


> Thanks!  My old recipe was from a seafood shop in Deerfield Bch, FL (on Hillsborough Bch Blvd) if that helps anyone out there...



Would that be Pop's?

Pop's Fish & Ship


----------



## CarolynM (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes,  indeed!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi and welcome to DC 

How did you get the recipe originally? Have you tried asking them for it?


----------



## CarolynM (Mar 7, 2014)

I asked for it and they gave it to me before I moved to MI 15 years ago.  Since I lost it the last time I was in FL I stopped by and asked, she said mayo, relish and something else.  I know this isn't it.  It was more complicated and had onion juice in it.  So I just sent them an email in another attempt to get it.  Pop's did change ownership 12 yrs ago so therein might lie the problem.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2014)

I make tartar sauce. If anyone wants, I'll post my "recipe".


----------



## CarolynM (Mar 7, 2014)

OK!  Merci


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool - I'd like to see your recipe, too, taxlady. I make my own, but it's very simple and I don't have measurements


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Cool - I'd like to see your recipe, too, taxlady. I make my own, but it's very simple and I don't have measurements


I don't use measurements either.  It might be pretty much what you do. 

Here it is: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/tartar-sauce-recipe-89195.html#post1349639


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, mine is similar, but I don't use mustard. I'll try that next time.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 7, 2014)

I have posted a tartar sauce recipe also.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/roasted-garlic-tartar-sauce-89196.html


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 7, 2014)

I just use mayo and chopped capers, plus a little of the capers juice.


----------



## Sophia5 (Mar 28, 2014)

I love a good tartar sauce.  There is a place not far from me that makes it without pickles.  Mayo, and I would have to say some brown sugar and worchestershire sauce but not sure what else.


----------

